# watching avi's on lcd t.v....whats the best format?



## fabchef (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi guys, i have a mac...and i have a few avi movies that when i watch on my computer look great, but when i burn them on dvd and watch them on my LCD television..they look like crap (blurred picture, large pixels). My dvd does support most formats including divx....my questions are:

1. what format would be best to watch these movies on tv?
and
2. is there a program that i can get to transfer these movies (if needed)and in what format?

right now i'm using toast for burning and i choose "dvd video" when burning..is there a setting maybe, in toast that can make the picture better?
thanks
fabs


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, when you tell Toast to burn DVD Video, it converts the avi's to standard video DVD format, hence the bad look. I'd try burning a data DVD and try that if your DVD player supports DivX. The other option is to hook the Mac up to the TV, but that really depends on the Mac you have.


----------

